# pups dont like salmon oil



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

That's wierd. :lol: I have yet to meet a dog that didn't go crazy for the stuff. Guess I'll have to meet your dogs myself wrong.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol I was so excited to get it, I thought for sure they would eat it up! Leave it to my dogs!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

My dog is kind of odd about things added to his kibble too. I'm not sure why he's like that, sorry I don't have a good answer. He'll take things directly from my hand or if it's on a little dish placed on the floor. But if I try to add it to his bowl, it's a no-go. I tried to add a little bacon grease to his kibble one time and he wouldn't touch it. I had to throw it all out and give him fresh , _pure_ kibble. lol


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll have to try giving it to them in a different bowl. hope it works  thanks


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

first time i gave it to temperance she ate around it. the other guys gobbled it up. now i just pump one squirt into into her bowl and she's fine.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I give fish oil capsules hidden in cheese, canned food, pumpkin, etc, as long with their other pills. It's very odd that they don't like it. Usually the stinkier and meatier it is, the more dogs like it.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you use human fish oil capsules or one made for dogs?and how much do you give?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Human fish oil. I like the Costco brand. I give one to each of my dogs, 42 lbs standard and a 11 lbs mini. Good for their allergies and over all health.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

So I figured out if I put a spoonful of plain yogurt along with the fish oil they love it! Yuck fish flavored yogurt! :aetsch: lol


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

i catch Mack and pump one pump into his throat


----------

